# Windows Vista



## mavadakin (Dec 4, 2007)

For All Of You Who Have Upgraded To Windows Vista..or To All Of You Who Are Afraid To..windows Vista Is The Most Stable Platform I Have Ever Worked With..i Am Using Vista Premium..self Built In Firewall .and Windows Defender.virus Check..
 First Off Old Windows Programs Work With This Format..games Etc....i Have Use Windows Me And Xp..using Them Versions I Have Had Blue Screen Of Death..never Has That Happen With This ..ever..since Aug I Have Run This..was Told My  Adobe Photoshop 7 Wont Work ..was Told So Much Bs Really..this Format Has The Ability To Adapt To Any Format Windows Has Ever Used..im Currently Using Microsoft Office 95..works Great..older Programs Using Nt Etc All Work.. Just Want To Put Everyone Into What They Have Now And What This Offers..no Fears Need To Be Out There..a Great Platform...mike  Questions I Will Answer...


----------



## walking dude (Dec 4, 2007)

software may werk fine with it, but my buddy has peripheral issues with it BAD......even some of the new stuff that is vista approved........


----------



## mavadakin (Dec 4, 2007)

What Kind Of Issues..i Had Some Of The Same Kind But After Learning About The Program And Its Stability..learned How To Use  What I Couldnt..found Easy  Ways..let Me Guess Hewert Packard....let Me Know Whats Going On..give Me Questions Not Complaints..thank You Mike


----------



## walking dude (Dec 4, 2007)

NOT complaint..........comments......there IS a difference

its a printer/copier/scanner/fax.......not sure of the brand.......been trying to reach him since you posted this, to find out what kind......he won it in a raffle from radio shack.......soon as i know, you will know........thankx


----------



## mavadakin (Dec 4, 2007)

Had The Same Prob With My Hewit Packard Printer And Scanner....have The Answer When You Find Out What He Has ..mike.


----------



## rodbuilder (Dec 4, 2007)

When I upgraded from Windows 98se to XP Home edition it resolved all the hardware issues I was having at that time which were Zip and Jaz drives and also my HP Photosmart printer.  Now they all work just fine.

I'm getting ready to do a new build and was wondering about upgrading my OS at the same time...  I, like many others, have heard horror stories about Vista.  I'm totally happy with XP.  Having said that, what can Vista do for me that XP can't?...


----------



## mavadakin (Dec 4, 2007)

As I Stated I Have Used Windows Me And Xp.. My Virsion Comes With A Firewall And A Virus Protection....but That Only Part Of It..it Has Some Problems With Printers And Scanners..but Easy Fixes..trust Me There.. Question Yourself ..blue Screen Of Death..error Page..never Happend Yet..ya Can Format It To Whatever Windows Format You Have Been Using..stability..outstanding..always Warned Prior To Accepting Email Or Exe Files..(viruses)..filing System Is The Same As All Windows..can Be Formated To Xp Lol....just Got A Few Quirks To Learn..minor Stuff....mike....ps The Reason Most Printers And Scanners Have Prob Is Due To The Fact They Havent Kept Up..


----------



## rodbuilder (Dec 4, 2007)

I have never had any hardware or software issues with XP...  Never seen the blue Screen Of Death..error Page, as  you describe it.  I guess after I build my new system using XP as my OS, if I have any issues at that time maybe it's time to upgrade to VISTA...


----------



## mavadakin (Dec 4, 2007)

Just A Note For Now..windows Vista Is Here To Stay..may Come A Time When You Will Have To Upgrade..but For Now Xp ..a Good Platform..use It As Long As You Can...mike


----------



## walking dude (Dec 4, 2007)

mike.......just got off the phone with my bud.........his is a lexmark(i edited this......typed vista by mistake)
but i did a bit of research.........cnet.......which i trust...........

i have xp pro......and i am happy with it...........but i have several freinds that just thinks vista stinks......they haven't gone into details about it......so i can not comment on it......

but i think cnet saind it best

its slower than xp....and a service pack isn't due out till next year.......xp with service pack 3 runs faster and is more stable...........

i never buy a new os, without at least the FIRST service pack available......its a shame tho,that microsoft releases as os they KNOW is not up to par........but hey....it happens

not here to get into a fight over these os's........but folks should know what facts there are out there

http://www.news.com/Windows-XP-outsh...tml?tag=news.2


btw mike.....vista is here to stay........till the NEXT platform comes out from micro-crap.....err.....soft


----------



## reflect (Dec 4, 2007)

I would run an external firewall at your switch level. The comment I have is that the windows firewall does great on incoming data/packets but outbound it does not inspect.

Here is a Google search confirming what I have stated...

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&s...ection&spell=1

Only commenting to make people aware. I hate false senses of security.

The above is neither, only an awareness post.

Take care,

Brian


----------



## richoso1 (Dec 4, 2007)

I worked as a computer technician for years, and I never upgrade to a new OS for at least 18 months, too many bugs. XP Pro with the current updates is very stable now, I don't have the need for another OS at this time. But then again...to each his own. Edit:
I don't reccomend anyone to upgrade to another version of an OS, like XP over ME. You're stacking one on top of the other, and you'll have problems. The best way to install a new OS is to format the HD before installation.


----------



## glued2it (Dec 4, 2007)

Mike do you have a MCSE? or even a MCP?


----------



## demolitionman (Dec 4, 2007)

What about people that have bought new desktops and vista came with it....The only problem I've had with vista is getting accustom to the difference between XP and Vista....I also had problems with IE shutting down because of listening to Music Videos....I finally switched to Mozilla Firefox as a browser and it's only happened once since I swapped....Now, IE is in the background.....I'm not a Computer Tech by any means, so everything I do on the computer messes something else up in some form or fashsion.....LOL.....DemoMan


----------



## mavadakin (Dec 4, 2007)

Very True Windows Vista Was Thrown At Us ...geez They Have Tv Comercials  Saying Using Xp..buying Or Purchisning Softwear Of Windows Xp Just To Eliminate Vista.. The Big Quiestion ..where Can Ya Buy A New Puter With Xp..exclusive....not Around Here..vista Is The New Generation..same As Me Was When I Got My First Puter..personaly I Think Alot Of Us Fear Change.took Me A Long Time To Change To Vista.. My Experience With Xp .was Over A Year ..but My Home Puter Still Ran Me....i Have Been Ruinning This System For 5 Months Now..no Let Downs..xp Faster ..maybe For You Dial Up Users..but Minimal....using A 56 K Modem   Dont Matter What Windows Softwear Ya Using..just What Your Puter Modem Gives Ya..
 Dont Be Confused By Service Packs....just Upgrades..minor Stuff..if You Stick With Xp ..or A Later Version ..in 5 Years ..you Had Better Remember What Im Saying....learn Vista..dont Make A Change Drasticly ..but Learn .. Ask Me  Im Here...... Mike
  Ps Im Never Going Back To Xp Or Me..


----------



## walking dude (Dec 4, 2007)

winn 2000 was one of the most stable platforms i have ever used.....but it is based on the NT kernal..........ME was junk when it came out, and went down hill from there

my sister bought my daughter a laptop with xp on it this summer for graduating from college........TOOK her awhile......but she found one..........so they ARE out there..........

but like rich said.......i will wait for all the folks that have vista......to do the beta testing micro soft SHOULD of done to begin with.........then when the THIRD service pack comes out.......it should be safe to acquire then.....

my flintmobile........uses 98se still, with a rock for a vid card.......still chugs along.......the other comuter with the xp pro........runs fine.......so untill xp is no longer suporrted.................

its just a shame.......yeah vista was thrown at us........as was me..........as was 98........thats why there is a 98se now.........with xp........never experience the BSOD...........as long as i have enuff stick memory, and onboard cache........


----------



## mavadakin (Dec 4, 2007)

Im Hearing Everything You Are All Saying..great You Are All Happy Or Question ....remember My Thoughts 3 To 5 Years From Now.... Xp Is Going To Be Outdated..are You All Denying That Fact....if You Experiment With Whats New Ya May Find The Goodies..dont Give Me Xp. Think About It..how Many More Years Is It Going To Last...come On..please.dont Sell Your Self..ya Can Now..but Tomarrow ..why Learn The Hard Way.. Look At The Progress ..keep The Boat Under You..dont Try To Catch Up....last Chance For The Skeptics ..learn It Or ..ask Me The Questions ..later..mike........ Merry Xmas To All..mike


----------



## walking dude (Dec 4, 2007)

3-5 years from now...........VISTA will be outdated......and we will be onto the NEXT new os...............one thing that is wrote in stone........os's evolve.......just as sure as death and taxes.......hehehe


----------



## mavadakin (Dec 4, 2007)

And  Will You Still Be Using Windows Xp.....im Telling It Straight Here....i Dont Mean To Offend..look At What You Have Posted ....and What You Just Said....remember Me..mike


----------



## demolitionman (Dec 4, 2007)

One good thing about computer's, they're not outdated as fast as SLR & Digital Camera's....Yeah, your right...by the time we get through discussing Vista, there'll be a new one out.....DemoMan


----------



## pigcicles (Dec 4, 2007)

Mike, it is already known that Microsoft will stop full support of XP in April 2009. And will stop extended support in April 2014 (updates). No big mystery there.

Microsoft has been notorious for pushing out new O/S before they are ready. It is a fact that they know there are problems with Vista and are working on patches (service pack).

It isn't denied that Vista is a stable platform, but the change from an older layout to a new one is always a learning curve. It will take people time to come around. But mostly when people get done crashing / trashing their computer or the inevitable parts wearing out.. they will start to switch. 

The biggest problem with a new O/S is that manufacturers have to hussle out their drivers so that their equipment isn't out dated. That is where most people get frustrated in the new O/S's that come out. Their stuff just doesn't work with it and very few know how to fix it.

I've worked on and built new systems for many years now and the thing that always gets me is people wanting me to work miracles with junk. BTW don't confuse computer speed with internet speed... they aren't the same. You can cruise the internet pretty quick with high speed modem, but sure can't process a CAD program very efficiently with a 500 MHz processor.

If you're qualified to offer technical help then by all means have at it. But be careful how you offer yourself out. There are a lot of people out there waiting for arguments.

And I guess that's my buck and a nickle on it.


----------



## richoso1 (Dec 4, 2007)

Any OS will become outdated by a "new and improved version", that's the rate of technology. You'll always be learning a new OS, that's a fact.


----------



## glued2it (Dec 4, 2007)

Well said PC!  
However I wouldn't take finacial advice from bum. So i wouldn't take computer advice from neibor that can't configure his camera or printer and blames it on windows.
Try it for yourself and see if you like it.If not don't use it. I heard the same mumbo jumbo when XP came out.

As far BSOD's I have a pc that's been running for 4 years on XP and never got one. 


When I start putting wood chips on my heat sink and bologna in my cd rom. We can talk about OS's on SMF

What does this drawn out thread have to do with smoking meat?


----------



## raypeel (Dec 4, 2007)

You're right Glued2it.  I come here to learn about smoking not OS's (but I still had to read this thread).  XP will be hard to shake because to works so well, but we will all with VISTA or whatever in a few years.  After 31 years with computers I let early birds debug it for me.


----------



## walking dude (Dec 4, 2007)

here here ray......my thoughts EXACTLY


----------



## glued2it (Dec 4, 2007)

I apologize for my previous post. I was flustered working with some Cisco equipment at work and lashed out on this thread. It was out of line and completely uncalled for.( I hate configuring that crap sometimes)

Mike I know you were trying to help and agree with you vista is good OS as long as you have the resources to run it. Some games require vista to played. Also it's been out for awile and the driver list's have skyrocketed.
When you add features you add potential problems.(like cars)

I understand how we get comfortable with one and don't want to change it. I know NT/2000/xp inside and out and love them. Vista has some changes I'm still getting used too but I like it. 

I have multiple PC's 3 desktops and two laptops so I'm not confined to one OS. I have vista, XP and linux. Macs have there purpose but not in my house.( I don't do graphics)

Technology is raising fast and upgrades are a must. We may not like it but have to deal with it. Version 1.0 usually means..... Well I can't say that
It's good to give it a little time.


----------



## teacup13 (Dec 4, 2007)

i also run Xp pro on both my desktop and laptop. i personally have had good success with XP. my mother in law has Vista and i dont like it. its confusing and runs way too slow for me.

my desktop is an old HP pavilion, 600mhz and runs faster than the Vista computer.

i have never gotten the blue screen of death with XP, that was a common thing with win98 and especially winME. once i switched my dinasaur to xp, i solved the problem with blue screens.

as for vista is here to stay, well they said the same thing about XP..lol

side note, i had a copy of Vista b4 it was being sold in the store, i quickly switched back to Xp..lol


----------



## bbqpitstop (Dec 5, 2007)

Well, what a coincidence, I haven't been on here in days due to my computer totally crashing.....being that it was a dinosaur I said to hell with the 350 repair bill and opted for the offer of a whole new build with Windows Vista and this is the first place i headed when he got me back in cyberspace...

Pigcicles, stand by, I'm a whiz at research and surfing but tech has me sooo beat. I'm petrified I'm missing half my business files, but I'll check....
So much for those menus I was working on....although we did backup everything just days before the crash.....

More on this I hope soon.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Dec 5, 2007)

i have vista & for antivirus & the internet it's ok. but i (and alot of others in music recording) have real issues w/ it. anyway i ad so many problemsin the beginning i made a help & discussion board w/alot of help links to ms & various 3rd parties that ms contracted to do the softwares & drivers. here's the link- ope it helps.
http://gypsy101admin.proboards83.com/index.cgi


----------



## mavadakin (Dec 5, 2007)

Hi Joe ..you Right..and I Wasnt Trying To Compare  ..gear Ratios Lol..i Currently Have  4000 Mhz Processer With 2.4 Ghz....add The 100 Mps High Speed With 1024 Ram..moves Pretty Fast....learned Alot About Computers From 2 Guys I Use To Work For At Kfc..they Were 15 And 17 Respectivly.the 17 Year Old Did Very Well In The Help Page..the 15 Year Old ..lol Was Writing Cryp In Python Java  C And C++  When I Knew Him..he Is Now At Mit And I Chatted With  Him Alot ..before I Got This Computer.. Trust Me These Guys Could As Brothers Rewrite The Geek Squad..there  Ability Has No Measure..we Cannot Speak There Tounge ..
  Joe The Only Reason I Posted This Thread Was To ..help Thoes Who Didnt Have The Mind To Do It Themselves...i Have 2 Good Friends Here Close By ..1 Is My Next Door Neighbor Mcse Certified...have Another Former Coworker ..who I Contact On A Regular Basis..  Him And His Wife Helped Aol Set Up The Networking  In The Early Days.... Joe I Have So Many Recorces..i Wasnt Putting Myself Out On A String Here..  I Was Just Trying To Help ....
  A Note To  You Personaly..something I Was Told My My Buds From Oregon..dont Care What Kind Of Defense You Have On Your Computer.. 20 Firewalls ..norton  Mcfee..anything..your Never Protected..ever....if A True Knowlageable Person Wants In Your System..oops....please Close This Thread..i Never Wanted To Creat A Conterversy..just Trying To Help..thank You ..mike


----------



## mavadakin (Dec 5, 2007)

Hi Gypsy  Did You Have The Windows Vista Medsia Player??


----------



## linbru (Dec 5, 2007)

High Mike - My daughter just got a new laptop W/Vista. She needs a word processing program. Any thoughts?

As for me I have a 3.1 a w95 a w98 and a xp w/1200 mhz. The xp is for internet use and corel draw 10 when customers send me art files for my screenprint business.
I use the others because of old programs that can't be updated to newer OS. I use the w95 w/corel draw 4 the most.  So I guess it is all in what you need and in my case what programs you use.  At $700-$900 a pop for new high performance art programs my w95 w/Corel 4 does just fine. I also bought 10 compaq w/w95 from a school auction for $5 each as backups.  

I will soon have Vista because of the files my customers send me not because I need it.


----------



## mavadakin (Dec 5, 2007)

Windows Vista Will Reconize These Programs..any Old Version ..of That Were Compatrable With Older Versions ..will Allow You A Choice To Install With Older Versions Of Windows Such As Xp Or Me..98 Etc...of Course Im Working With Vista Premiem..explain More  Of The Current Version And Any Problems You Have Downloading These Types  Of Programming....solutions Will Follow..mike


----------



## gypsyseagod (Dec 5, 2007)

yeah- it conflicts w/ my studio software constantly when i burn down to mp3. pm me if ya know a better 1,or maybe ya can help me in pm's.


----------



## mavadakin (Dec 5, 2007)

Did You Store In Windows  Media.. Do You Have A File Name And What Kind Of File Do You Have ..properties.mike..format Ect..and What Kind Of Burner And Is It An Add On..a Thought Use  Your Program To Make It Compatible..change The Format..open Program To Fit Your System . Open Properties And Change With A Left  And Right Click.mike ...let Me Kniw..


----------



## gypsyseagod (Dec 5, 2007)

too much info to list here but i'll pm ya w/  some specs soon.


----------



## glued2it (Dec 5, 2007)

Mike I think pushing the vista too hard. There are still alot people not ready for it and/or can't afford it.

I encourage all as well to start considering it. The time is comming were XP will become obsolete. 

Walking dude's Flint mobile is obsolete but he can still use it for his needs.

Belive it or not DOS and 10 base t are still out there being used. Not all needs require Vista or a SONET OC3 connection.

Mike I do have question for ya.

With the exception of the gig of ram, What are you trying to say here?


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Dec 5, 2007)

*I don't know much about computers or programs, but here is one that will work for all of us. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			




*

Installing Love.

Tech Support: Yes, how can I help you?

Customer: Well, after much consideration, I've decided to install Love.

Can you guide me through the process?

Tech Support: Yes. I can help you. Are you ready to proceed?

Customer: Well, I'm not very technical, but I think I'm ready. What do I do first?

Tech Support: The first step is to open your Heart. Have you located your Heart?

Customer: Yes, but there are several other programs running now. Is it okay to install Love while they are running?

Tech Support: What programs are running?

Customer: Let's see, I have Past Hurt, Low Self-Esteem, Grudge and Resentment running right now.

Tech Support: No problem, Love will gradually erase Past Hurt from your current operating system. It may remain in your permanent memory but it will no longer disrupt other programs. Love will eventually override Low Self-Esteem with a module of its own called High
Self-Esteem. However, you have to completely turn off Grudge and Resentment. Those programs prevent Love from being properly installed. Can you turn those off?

Customer: I don't know how to turn them off. Can you tell me how?

Tech Support: With pleasure. Go to your start menu and invoke Forgiveness. Do this as many times as necessary until Grudge and Resentment have been completely erased.

Customer: Okay, done! Love has started installing itself. Is that normal?

Tech Support: Yes, but remember that you have only the base program. You need to begin connecting to other Hearts in order to get the upgrades.

Customer: Oops! I have an error message already. It says, "Error - Program will not run on external components." What should I do?

Tech Support: Don't worry. It means that the Love program is set up to run on Internal Hearts, but has not yet been run on your Heart In non-technical terms, it simply means you have to Love yourself before you can Love others.

Customer: So, what should I do?

Tech Support: Pull down Self-Acceptance; then click on the following files: Forgive-Self; realize your Worth; and acknowledge your
Limitations.

Customer: Okay, done.

Tech Support: Now, copy them to the "My Heart" directory. The system will overwrite any conflicting files and begin patching faulty
programming. Also, you need to delete Verbose Self-Criticism from all directories and empty your Recycle Bin to make sure it is completely gone and never comes back.

Customer: Got it. Hey! My heart is filling up with new files. Smile is playing on my monitor and Peace and Contentment are copying themselves all over My Heart. Is this normal?

Tech Support: Sometimes. For others it takes awhile, but eventually everything gets it at the proper time. So Love is installed and running.

One more thing before we hang up. Love is Freeware. Be sure to give it and its various modules to everyone you meet. They will in turn share it with others and return some cool modules back to you.

Customer: Thank you


----------



## walking dude (Dec 5, 2007)

all i can say is wow terry........GREAT post.........

thank you much


----------



## placebo (Dec 5, 2007)

Just when I thought I'd seen them all Terry posts one of the best I've ever seen. That should be mandatory reading for all.


----------



## mavadakin (Dec 7, 2007)

Windows Vista Users..do Not Atempt Any Up Grades..upgrades Channel Explore To A Diffrent Location..*(internet Explorer) ..ya Cant Download ..cut Off Upgrades..if It Isnt To Late..if Ya Get The Navcancl..its Like A Virus..cuts Into Everything.   ..ya Have Been Warned.mike      Ps Solution To Follow


----------



## glued2it (Dec 7, 2007)

What upgrades are you reffereing too? If you get a third party firewall it will block any attemps of changing your home page. I use NIS 08 with VISTA


Were you refering to Windows updates?


----------



## glued2it (Dec 7, 2007)

Try this mike.

find C:\program files\ iexplore.exe 
right click and "Run as administrator" 

After ie7 has opened : 
Tools\options\Advanced - Disable Pfishing

Youc an also try to uninstall KB 931768


----------



## jts70 (Dec 7, 2007)

Jeremy,

What does that fix?IE from crashing? My mother in law has vista and has had many problems. I am  mac guy so I cannot offer her any help. She is also not the super admin any help would be great


----------



## glued2it (Dec 7, 2007)

After installing Windows update KB 931768, You can experiance difficulties with IE7. I belive that was what Mike was reffering too. I didn't have any problems with it.

If you will pm me with what ever problems she is having I'll see what I can do.

I feel the same way when somebody ask's me MAC questions


----------



## mavadakin (Dec 7, 2007)

Do You See Whast I Have Seen?????/  First Question..have You Tried All The Microsoft  Answers..if You Have Your Like Me..stumped ..i Have Sent An Email To My Most Trusted Advisors..explainded In Detail..make Sure This Warning Gets Out ..they All Put Me On Iggy .. Had A Bad Day My Dauthers Brushed Me Off For Xmas..agian!!!!!..so I Bashed The Work And Smokers.sent An Apoligy..but Think Everyone Thinks Im The Bad Guy Lol.. Maybe I Am..but I Try So Hard To Make Sure Nobody Is Forgotten..especily My Girls.please Make Asure This Is Posted ..thanks Mike


----------



## jts70 (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks! I get the specifics from her and take you up on that offer!


----------



## glued2it (Dec 7, 2007)

I haven't really look into it much. I didn't have any problems with the update. Neither did any of colleges.

Untill I come across a problematic machine, I can't really test the fixes.


----------



## mavadakin (Dec 7, 2007)

Put Catch File Back Where It Belonges ..hello ..going To Put In Restore ...if I Dont Hear From Bds By Tomarrow


----------

